# LFTS 5/18



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

thill said:


> We found a pile of feathers approximately 8 yards beyond the spot I ranged so the turkey was closer to 28 yards, not 20. My dad and I sat until 12:30 then dropped off the decoys and unloaded some gear and searched all over the property and came up empty handed. This was driving me nuts and I know my Dad is pretty down about it. He's just gotten back into hunting and this is the part about hunting that is makes for tough days. For my Dad's sake, I had to shoot my 20 ga to make sure it was on. I shot a board holding up a no trespassing sign at 28 yards and filled the board with shot, but approx 90% of the shot is on the right side of the center of the board which is where I aimed. I need to take ownership of this lost bird for giving my Dad a gun that wasn't properly patterned. We're both bummed about this.
> 
> I aimed at the metal fastener.
> 
> View attachment 767847


Tell your dad not to be buddy out.Most everyone probaly had it happen yo them.It’s hunting things happen


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Nothing but the heat, mosquitoes and one hen tonight. I'm thinking morning hunts only are in my future. Little burned out, probably get out Thursday morning.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Yankee#1 said:


> You needed to change ‘anytime’ - to - ‘whenever he sticks his head up’. Newbies don’t know better, and even if they do, they forget when staring at that glowing snowball...
> 
> Regardless, at 25 yards the pellets almost definitely penetrated the chest cavity and therefore that’s a dead bird, if not today then within the week. I hope you find him....


Shot on bird at full strut once. Bird died instantly and so did his fan! Blew the center right outta it!


----------

